# Activar Led al conectar un micrófono..



## huguiyo (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, quisiera me ayuden por favor. Estoy armando un mixer (el cual funciona bien ya en el protoboard), pero me gustaría que al conectar un micrófono se encienda un led, el de su respectiva entrada, y cuando saque el micrófono del plush el led se apague. De antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2013)

Pon jacks con "contacto auxiliar"


----------



## Exocet (Oct 20, 2013)

Hola no se si esto te ayude pero te comento igual. 

Para 3,5 vi personalmente entrada de jack con swith, se usan en algunas , no se si en todas, notebooks HP para digamos "sensor" de presencia de jack introducido, asi la pc deja de usar los altavoces y empiesa a trasmitir por salida aux.

No se si tambien los hay para otros formatos pero supongo que sí, y podrás usar ese swith para encender el led.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2013)

Podés poner un jack estéreo y utlizas el contacto del medio para darle masa al led


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hola, como para no abrir otro tema pregunto acá.
Yo estoy por hacer un mixer (exactamente como el autor del tema) y quiero hacer lo mismo
Que al conectar un micrófono, guitarra, etc se encienda un led, y que al desconectarlo el led se apague
estaba pensando usar uno de estos jacks












La cosa es que no se si se podrá usar ese tipo de jack, en caso de que si les pido que me manden el esquema de la conexión, yo ayer estuve todo el tiempo tratando de encontrar alguna forma, pero no encontré ninguna, desde ya gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Mijo , agarre el jack , agarre un plug y agarre el tester !


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bueno pero no se enoje


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 16, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Bueno pero no se enoje



pos que es ley del minimo pensamiento  por no decir esfuerzo. te falta pedir que te hagan el PCB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bueno, frente a la situación hice un circuito que vendría a ser una "alarma de contacto"






Funciona así, cuando se inserta el jack, la corriente de la resistencia de base circula por la base y el transistor conduce, lo cual hace que se encienda el led.

Así se conecta al jack:






Listo, ahora nadie puede decir que no hice nada 

PD: Se puede usar cualquier transistor NPN.
PD 2: Todavía no comprobé la efectividad de este circuito, pero creo que funciona bastante bien.

Seguramente hay otra forma de conectarlo sin hacer ningún circuito, pero esta es la que se me ocurrió a mi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Ponés el led más la resistencia serie de 330 Ohms conectado al positivo, y el negativo lo conectás a lo que sería la pata del medio del Jach , cuando enchufás el Plug se cortocircuita la pata del medio con masa y enciende el led . . . sin transistores !

Eso si es mono , para estereo


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Claro, pero yo estoy buscando en estereo, asi que habria que buscar otra forma...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Cuantas conecciones no repetidas tiene ese Jack ?

Ya que sobran 3


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

A que te referis con "conecciones no repetidas"?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2014)

Me dibujás a que está conectada cada pata ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 16, 2014)

si podría ser que al levantase la lamina se active la base del transistor, pero no me acuerdo cual tocaba al plus






tendrias que invertir porque me parece que las masas quedan sumadas si pones al revés los cables que van del plus a la base de transistor 

buena idea


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Acá tenes






(Como dijiste sobran 3 contactos)

Ya hice el circuito en una plaqueta pre-perforada y funciona bastante bien











Use un jack mono porque era el unico que tenia, pero se aplica igual en uno estéreo.
También vi que la salida del circuito me tira 0,7v (70 milivoltios) pero de todas formas me parece que no produce ningún ruido...






Otra cosa, estoy usando un transistor BC549.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ayer estuve probando el circuito en 2 amplificadores, 1 de 3/4W con el LM386 y otro con el tda 2030...descubrí los siguientes problemas que tiene el circuito.
En el amplificador con el LM386 anda perfecto (Con alimentación aparte al circuito), a excepción que si se alimenta junto con la batería de 9v que se esta alimentando al amplificador empieza a oscilar (Gracias al transistor) terriblemente...
En el amplificador con el TDA2030 (12W) no anduvo muy bien, porque por ahí metía ruido o muteaba la guitarra.

*Conclusión:* Si vas a usar el circuito que comente anteriormente úsalo para un amplificador de poca potencia porque podría dar los problemas que dije antes.
Hay que alimentarlo con otra fuente que no sea la misma con la que se alimenta el amplificador...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2014)

*Para mono* ponés un *jack estereo* y el led + resistencia limitadora los conectás entre *canal derecho* y el positivo de alimentación . FIN


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Para mono*



Y donde esta ese tal mono 








PERDON ERA MAS FUERTE QUE YO 





m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Ayer estuve probando el circuito en 2 amplificadores, 1 de 3/4W con el LM386 y otro con el tda 2030...descubrí los siguientes problemas que tiene el circuito.
> En el amplificador con el LM386 anda perfecto (Con alimentación aparte al circuito), a excepción que si se alimenta junto con la batería de 9v que se esta alimentando al amplificador empieza a oscilar (Gracias al transistor) terriblemente...
> En el amplificador con el TDA2030 (12W) no anduvo muy bien, porque por ahí metía ruido o muteaba la guitarra.
> 
> ...



Invertí los cables azules para saber si pusiste las masas igual


----------

